
It's Not Too Late to Save the Internet - troquerre
https://www.namebase.io/blog/its-not-too-late-to-save-the-internet/
======
Nextgrid
We definitely need to save the internet... from useless blockchains &
cryptocurrencies claiming to be revolutionary.

Also, how is this different from Namecoin?

